
Serverless Frameworks on Kubernetes? We Deploy OpenFaaS, Kubeless – Suggestions? - matyix
https://banzaicloud.com/blog/openfaas/
======
matyix
We use both mainly because of architectural differences, but would love to
learn what are others using on Kubernetes and what is their experience?

